# Looking to buy Barca football kit for baby



## fudzzz (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm going back home for holidays in a couple days and want to buy a football kit or something else for my friend's newborn baby, like a bib, of FC Barcelona. My friend is a huge fan, and this would make an awesome gift.

I've only been to Mirdiff city center so far (since I live nearby), and saw some kits of various football clubs, but they didn't have any Barca kids for that age. Even checked the Nike store there.

Any suggestions? Or even any other footballish gift ideas for a baby?


----------

